# Need to Vent



## Jim (Jan 12, 2007)

You know its going to be a bad day when on your way out to work at 5:30AM you miss the last step and your head goes through the glass door. MY knees are screwed up, my ankle hurts, got glass in my eyes and ears and I STILL went to work. :x 

oh well, Lucky to be alive I guess


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 21, 2007)

Get this. I needed a new roof so in OCT. I was putting it on and just so happened it was "one of those days" only I pulled a treal good one......... I just so happened to back OFF MY ROOF which was about 15 ft. and managed to break 4 ribs,a collar bone, busted my splene, damaged my liver slightly, hemoraged for a while, and a few other things that they{doctors} said was wrong that I can't pronounce!! But I ended up missin' 5 weeks of work over the whole deal and didn't enjoy it a stinkin' bit!!! So ...yea, I know where your comin' from dude! :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 9, 2013)

Jim:

This explains so much about you


Careful out there - it is getting icy! 



Borrow the ZeeBass hockey skates 


Here are my skates:


----------



## Colbyt (Dec 9, 2013)

I think both of you are very lucky indeed.

Things like this make you realize life can change radically in just a few seconds.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 10, 2013)

Lots of "Healing JuJu" to you Jim.......hoping for a speedy recovery. Jerry


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336243#p336243 said:


> Jonboat Jerry » Tue Dec 10, 2013 11:04 am[/url]"]Lots of "Healing JuJu" to you Jim.......hoping for a speedy recovery. Jerry




Nice touch Jerry - if you look at the date of his post he is likely as "healed" as he will ever be.


Again, these head injuries explain so much about Mr. Jim. For example, he still fishes with me a few times each year - knowing that my fishing "trips" might last three or four days without a break 

(I did catch him sleeping in his truck last summer at 3 am - what a wimp!)


----------



## fender66 (Dec 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336247#p336247 said:


> Captain Ahab » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336243#p336243 said:
> ...



I hear Jim is a slow healer. He might still have a scab or two???


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2013)

If Captain keeps on brining up old posts we will ban him from the internet forever.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 10, 2013)

Jim said:


> If Captain keeps on brining up old posts we will ban him from the internet forever.



Preemptive banning, do it now jim!


----------



## nlester (Dec 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336252#p336252 said:


> Jim » Today, 15:26[/url]"]If Captain keeps on brining up old posts we will ban him from the internet forever.



He probably finds reading old posts more entertaining and informative than watching Netflix.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 11, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> > Lots of "Healing JuJu" to you Jim.......hoping for a speedy recovery. Jerry
> 
> 
> Nice touch Jerry - if you look at the date of his post he is likely as "healed" as he will ever be.
> ...


Funny Capt!.........I feel so stupid......must read post date before replying.......  
Party on everyone. Jerry


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 11, 2013)

Jim I hope you're healing up ok and glad it wasn't any worse,
_
Talk about irony, it was just the other day when I posted this on another thread. I was trying to make the point that often times strange and unforeseen things "regarding personal safety" pop up that we just cant "reasonably" prepare for. _


*I respect your knowledge and your opinion sir, and at the risk of sounding like a broken record I will restate my intension and my “opinion” Without going in to any deep philosophical presuppositions I will say this. Life is full of risk and I have neither the time, energy or desire to give a plethora of examples above this.

You might walk out your front door tomorrow, trip hit your head on the payment and receive blunt trauma resulting in severe hemorrhaging of the brain and die. It happens. So are we to walk around in bubble wrap and wear a NFL approved helmet all the time? Of course not and why not, because it’s not reasonable. *


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 11, 2013)

_LMAO I just saw the date of the post..........................  _


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 19, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> _LMAO I just saw the date of the post..........................  _




you and me both! I was about to start typing.......


----------



## redbug (Dec 19, 2013)

one thing you will learn is to watch the weather channel When you see a cold snap in the southeastern part of Pa that last for more than a few days Ahab starts searching the site for old threads 

the good news is 60* this weekend so he will be back to important stuff like his BAN BA threads


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 30, 2014)

Jim said:


> If Captain keeps on brining up old posts we will ban him from the internet forever.



Jim when will this stop being an empty threat. Ahab has resurrected countless old threads without even a lengthy suspension!


----------



## fender66 (Jan 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340231#p340231 said:


> BassAddict » 20 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> ...



Oy vey! #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o 

Like the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## WVfishnfool (Jan 30, 2014)

Once again with the Ban Ahab. I can't believe it just because he was expressing concern of a fellow tinboater and dear friends well being. Why would making sure that Jim had no lingering effects of a long ago accident be an act worthy of banning such a kind and considerate individual? I think some sort of medal of honor should be bestowed upon the Captain instead. I'm also fairly certain had Jim mentioned that there were some lingering effects the dear Captain would have been the first to offer assistance and aid to the site-master known as "Jim". I say Ban BA for causing trouble in the kingdom once again. :lol:


----------



## fender66 (Jan 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340246#p340246 said:
 

> WVfishnfool » 1 minute ago[/url]"]Once again with the Ban Ahab. I can't believe it just because he was expressing concern of a fellow tinboater and dear friends well being. Why would making sure that Jim had no lingering effects of a long ago accident be an act worthy of banning such a kind and considerate individual? I think some sort of medal of honor should be bestowed upon the Captain instead. I'm also fairly certain had Jim mentioned that there were some lingering effects the dear Captain would have been the first to offer assistance and aid to the site-master known as "Jim". I say Ban BA for causing trouble in the kingdom once again. :lol:



WOW.....guess we know who's been "bought" in this debate. :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 30, 2014)

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340246#p340246 said:
> 
> 
> > WVfishnfool » 1 minute ago[/url]"]Once again with the Ban Ahab. I can't believe it just because he was expressing concern of a fellow tinboater and dear friends well being. Why would making sure that Jim had no lingering effects of a long ago accident be an act worthy of banning such a kind and considerate individual? I think some sort of medal of honor should be bestowed upon the Captain instead. I'm also fairly certain had Jim mentioned that there were some lingering effects the dear Captain would have been the first to offer assistance and aid to the site-master known as "Jim". I say Ban BA for causing trouble in the kingdom once again. :lol:
> ...



Most of the Ahab army is bought, and those who didn't receive compensation need to demand it


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 31, 2014)

I am with BA :beer:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 31, 2014)

fool4fish1226 said:


> I am with BA :beer:



:beer: smart man!


----------



## lswoody (Feb 2, 2014)

Ouch!!!!


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2014)

Ahab needs to go fishing and stop bringing up old threads or he will be a read only member for a lengthy period of time.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340716#p340716 said:


> Jim » Tue Feb 04, 2014 4:58 am[/url]"]Ahab needs to go fishing and stop bringing up old threads or he will be a read only member for a lengthy period of time.








:LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 4, 2014)

Jim said:


> Ahab needs to go fishing and stop bringing up old threads or he will be a read only member for a lengthy period of time.



More empty threats :'(....


----------



## simbelle (Feb 4, 2014)

One winter when I was living in North Carolina I went out the back door and slipped on the ice and did a split down 3 steps; spilled coffee all over my scrub top ( I'm an RN) so I went back inside changed tops and drove to work. There was a chilly breeze that night that seemed to linger even when I was inside getting report. After report I looked down and my pants were split from zipper to butt crack!


----------



## WVfishnfool (Feb 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340260#p340260 said:


> BassAddict » 30 Jan 2014, 15:41[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> ...



I have never been bought! Well maybe once 36 years ago by an unloved older woman(now known as Cougars :lol: ) when I was a stock boy at a grocery store and hanging out in bars and such on my off duty hours. :mrgreen: But anyways back to being a member of the Ahab Army. I chose to be on team Ahab because I too am picked upon by gangs of people for no reason other than being perfect in my own special way. :mrgreen: And being that type of individual I can quickly recognize when other individuals who are of the same or even better caliber than I are being sought out and tormented. Therefore I try to come to the rescue when I can. Therefore let it be known I am a volunteer in the Ahab Army. However should the "Good Captain" ever venture into the "Almost Heaven" State of WV and would offer to buy my lunch I would not refuse such a kind gesture. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2014)

Ahab salutes the Great State of West Virginia and all the Fishing Fools who reside in that great and wise place


Lunch is on Ahab! 

As are the beers!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 4, 2014)

BA you come to south florida and lunch and beers are on me. I will even make a nice meat cake with potato frosting. :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340779#p340779 said:


> fool4fish1226 » Tue Feb 04, 2014 6:57 pm[/url]"]BA you come to south florida and lunch and beers are on me. I will even make a nice meat cake with potato frosting. :beer:




What is wrong with you - you invite a BA over and feed him and that is it - will continue to follow you around forever.

I thought you had enough nuisance animals and transplanted Yankees in Florida already.

Sheeeesh


----------



## bigwave (Feb 5, 2014)

Since fool is going to invite BA, I will extend my invitation to Capt......your welcome anytime at my place. BA is just mad that I am once again the FF Champ......where is my trophy btw.......I will pay for it if you need some money, well worth the bragging rites........ :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 5, 2014)

BigWave I like how you roll


Be careful, BA might eat the trophy, he is a sore looser (but a looser is a looser is a looser as he well knows)


Let us FISH!


----------

